# Introducing the Clomid Girls .......



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi everyone 
Thought it would be nice (we have a lot of newbies) if we all just add our names to a list with a quick history about ourselves so that we can get a list together of the clomid girls 

This is me:-

me and dh have been ttc for nearly 6 years. we have been married for 4 years (been together since we were 16 - childhood sweathearts, he is my best friend and the love of my life) but started ttc when we got our house together. Always had horrendous periods from being a teenager, passing out and in pain etc. Turns out it was endometriosis which was only diagnosed when I collapsed for about the 10th time with pain and vomiting, rushed into hospital and a melon sized cyst and endo found at laparotomy. I now have a huge scar across my bikini line  This was a few years back. Docs now think I have pcos; hair, weight gain, not ovulating unmedicated.

Various tests later; lap, dye, hycosy, sperm, bloods etc I'm now on clomid, now with Metformin.

We're on the IVF waiting list which is 3 years.

It seems crazy now that when I was a teenager I was on the pill in case I got pregnant  If only I knew.

I hope and pray that some day we will be a mummy and daddy 



*UPDATE - 19.9.06*

Can't believe this is 9 months old! Now coming to the end of clomid treatment, got current cycle (CD6 today) and one more then thats that. Metformin I can stay on if I want, chance I could ovulate still. Consultant told me last week "there is no reason why you cannot get pregnant". Hmmm.  Concentrating on losing weight to get ready for IVF. Good luck everyone (lovely to see those that have gone on to BFP's since doing this)

*UPDATE - 18.1.07*

Finished Clomid end of 2006 and was waiting on the IVF NHS list. We've decided to explore private options for IVF. Referral gone off this week to Manchester CARE    Concentrating on losing weight, getting healthy and cutting out the booze  Trying Xenical too.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi I'm Bendy

For those of you who don't know me I'm 33 (34 next month - yikes) and dh is 34 - been together 17 years - since sixth form at school! (he was the new boy in town). I work as a Producer/journalist at a local radio station and my job involves getting up at 4.30am every day! BUT I LOVE IT! 

As far as my ttc journey goes - we actively started 'planning our family' in Oct 2003 (having got married in June 2002)
So far all of dh's test results have come back fine (though if you were to test him on his ability to watch his wife while she was having an hsg he would fail miserably!   - for those who've read my 'husband's down' saga - enuf said!  ) 
anyhow my first cd21 test (without clomid) came back in high 50's, no sign of pcos, and although they found both my tubes blocked during my hsg the dye then cleared whatever the 'blockage' was.

I've been on 50mg clomid since Aug 2005 and all bfn's so far....was then put on 1500mg metformin in Nov 2005 and told to lose 2 stone (5 and a half pounds done so far - would have been half a stone had it not been for porkfest Xmas!)

anyhow have just 6 days left of my fourth clomid medicated 2ww - due to test Sat Jan 14th and am pooping pants (not this time due to the met    ) am just fed up being the one receiving all my friends and relatives   news - it's MY TURN NOW!!

I've found this site a godsend - don't know what I'd do without the lovely clomid chicks during my journey to what so far is proving an elusive  !

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi My names Sally

We have been trying to concieve again since Apr 2003.i am 29(30this year ) Dh is 38 and everything is fine for him.We have one daughter born Apr 2001 after 4 months on 50mg clomid. I had a bfp Aug 04 after 1 month on 100mg clomid but it ended in miscarriage. Then concieved naturally Dec 04 which again ended in miscarriage Feb 05. Diagnosed with sticky blood so 75mg asprin daily and heparin when I eventually get pg. 

I went back on clomid in june 2005 100mg and then in November the dose was upped to 150mg. As far as I know I have only 1 moWeth left on clomid as I have been taking it off and on for nearly 2 years.

I work the a university and I have a big furbaby called Has. He is my second baby.(Not really much of a baby he is a great big slobbery boxer dog )

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow....This is me


I am 30 (31 in Feb) DH 32 we met in 1999 on a bus !  Have been best mates and in love ever since......I went to live in Cardiff in 2000 and DH proposed (could not live without me!) we married in June 2002.... at this time we did not want children    In June 2003  we moved into our newly converted barn and my maternal instinct kicked in and we decided to start TTC I came off the pill and we decided to see what happened.....started to worry as periods irregular (they were when a teenager but I started the pill and forgot about it) but left it until April 2005 before seeing my GP ....diagnosed with sporadic ovulation and DH low motility (this has hurt him more that me being egg bound   )  started clomid November 2005 got a BFP then early m/c just before Christmas......due to see  fertilty cons 30th Jan guess I will stay on clomid     for now.

Have a beautiful fur baby kitten called Bow who I love as much as DH (more sometimes    )

Forgot - I work for a construction company (hate it) and Dh in logistics (he hates it too) one day we will win the lottery and I can spend all day in my beloved garden...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

My names Natasha, I'm 37 (only just !!!) and partner (Gareth) is 30...yep, he's my "toy boy"...we've been friends for 14 years & together as a couple for 5 years (he was an ex boyfriends, younger brothers best school mate...confusing huh  and I fancied him the moment I walked through friends door & saw him  ) Not sure what I'd do without him...love him to pieces   

We've been ttc for just over 2 & half years now (June 03) & I've had 2 early mc's in the past year (at 5 & half weeks Jan 05 & at 5 weeks May 05). DP's had several  tests all of which came back excellent so no problems there 

I was put on clomid to "boost" as I ovulate naturally - theory being more eggs, more chance...started in June 05 & responded well...released 2 or 3 eggs every cycle (follicle tracking & high progesterone indicated this)...but none stuck  
I'm an "honorary" crazy clomid chick as I finished clomid in December & am waiting to start private IVF in March...we're ttc au naturel until then... 

I've had 4 x laparoscopy & dye, 4 x hysteroscopy, 1 x cystoscopy & 1 x HSG over the years 

I was diagnosed with severe (stage 4) endometriosis & dense adhesions at my 1st laparoscopy when I was 19, after suffering loads of problems (in/out hospital & GP's) from when started periods at 12...initially told never conceive naturally...but I've prooved them wrong although sadly not sustained a pregnancy (1 sadly ended in termination 15yrs ago & then the 2 early mc's)

During a hysteroscopy it was also discovered that I have a bicornuate uterus (kinda heartshaped)...and following the 2 early mc's, I had numerous blood tests & diagnosed with APS (Antiphospholipid syndrome, also known as sticky blood or Hughes syndrome) & I have to take baby aspirin. Consultant believes I have problems with implantation where the embies won't imbed properly cos of combination bicornuate uterus (causes uterine adhesions), had polyps (little growths in womb) & also the blood clotting problem...told me my womb is a "hostile environment" but he's confident IVF will work cos he'll put embies back in nice healthy place 

I also have acupunture (with traditional chinese medicine)...

Here's hoping that 2006 brings our dreams   
 

Good luck & take care
Natasha 

*UPDATE: 5/4/06* - nolonger a clomid chick 
Now been diagnosed with low Activated Protein C (possibility of Factor V Leiden) so will have to have Clexane/Heparin injections from egg collection onwards  Glad it's been found before we started IVF. Started private IVF on Wed 29 March - currently downregging, sniffing syneral so fingers crossed this works for us 

*UPDATE: 23/09/06*
Well sadly the ivf didn't work for us but all our embies were Grade 1, 4 cell so we got 4 snowbabies 
Because of borderline/high Natural Killer Cells consultant decided I should include prednisolone for next treatment. We had our first natural FET in July and on test day I tested bfn then tested again & got very faint bfp but all subsequent tests were bfn  Consultant convinced that embie(s) did try to stick but was short lived  We start our next FET with our last 2 frosties next month (October) and fingers crossed 3rd time lucky. 
Still having acupuncture (without chinese meds) and reflexology.


----------



## Clare12110 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi, I'm Clare, I'm 28, 29 in April and my partner is 30 in March, we have been together for 2 years, we met a work, I work for a pharmacutical company as an office manager (god its dull).

I found out I was pregnant in July 2004 just before we went on holiday, we had a lovely time and it was even more special knowing I had a little bean in my tummy, unfortunatly a few days after we came back I had a miscarrige.

I could not face even considering trying for another baby, but then in Dec 04 we decided to try again, I became pg on my first go which was a total shock, but at about 6/7 weeks i started bleeding again, it was an ectopic pregnancy this time and I had my right tube removed on New Years Day 2005, we were meant to be going to New York that New Year as well, but had to cancel it.

Then in May 2005 I discovered I had PCOS and that I was not ovulating (and boy I had put on about 3 stone since the first m/c) so I started on Metformin in August 2005.  Unfortunatley that did not help me ovulate, but I have lost a little weight since being on it but not much.

So that brings us up to now, I started 50mg of Clomid in December, and ovulated for the first time since the ectopic.  No BPF though  . But I started my second lot yesterday after only 34 cycles days ...yay...I say yay because my average in 2005 was about 50 days.


----------



## snooze (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi! I'm a newbie!!! We are both 33 and have been trying for 2 years. We have a 3 year old son who I conceived naturally. Had all the tests etc and they didn't find anything wrong although I'm different to how I was before my son was born. I'm on my 3rd cycle of clomid. Not experiencing that many side affects, just hot flushes at night and on week 3 I change from a reasonably happy nice person to a pit bull who has just been stung by a nest of wasps. Did I mention the lead balloons for breasts and the crying!!!! I try to stay in!!

I'm due to test on the 14th.

Weve just bought 2 fish! I wanted a rabbit and a guinea pig but DP wouldn't let me!!!!!

This site has really helped me and I'l like to send out some GOOD LUCK to everyone.

SNOOZE

p.s. I don't really look like that!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Well, my story goes like this....

Just turned 30, DH also 30. We met when we were 11 at school, got together at 17 and married at 25. Love of my life. Also have a furbaby, Max, who is a mental Stafford Bull Terrier cross. Always wanted children but didn't start TTC until Feb 2003. At this point I found out I had PCOS and was told we'd need help TTC with Clomid. DH's swimmers not bad, results have differed quite a lot but basically OK. Had HSG in October, tubes clear but have heart-shaped womb. Done 6 cycles of 50mg with Metformin, one cycle at 100mg with Metformin then took a break. Waiting for AF to start next cycle. If we don't get BFP with this comination, its onto ICSI for us. Next cons appt 13/02/06.

Kerry
xxxx

*UPDATE 18/01/07*
Done 11 cycles of Clomid all BFN. Got one left to do but saving it until I've lost some weight. Getting referral for Private IVF at Care Manchester within next few months.

xxx


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi All

I'm 34 (just), DH 34 as well.  Met him on the internet on a dating site 6 years ago, got married valentines day in 2004, and then started to ttc!  DH to have 3rd SA next week, been told other 2 were bit low!    Me, started clomid Nov 05, stopped in Dec as had lap and dye.  Now waiting for AF to turn up and start clomid again..cons appt 23 Jan, so hoping to be told if can go another route!  No pets, but as joined FatFighters last week, bought myself a buddy...a cadburys chocolate sponge pudding and called him Cyril...yes, its a bit daft  , but take him everywhere with me as he is my treat when I lose a stone!  gonna make a decision about adoption after cons appt, as ttc taking soo long...dont want to miss out...would love to have own, but so many littluns out there need homes too!  Have found support on this site great, Clomid girls are really helpful and some of them know everything, forget the GP, come to this site!!  BFPs to all!  

byeeee
Ax


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I'm Liz 31 (32 on 16/02) & DH 37.  Been together 14 years decided to tie the knot 16/07/05 and been TTC since then. Have 2 fur babys Biggles (male black cat) & Elgy (female black & white).

Diagnosed with PCOS in 2002 then ENDO in 2003.  Been seeing a specialist for 3 months now had Vaginal ultrasound, BW and Hysterosalpingogramand (all clear on this one) but PCOS has got worse the specialist  put me on Clomid 50mg, I started my 1st lot on 23/12/05, beta test Wednesday 11th and then see the gyno on Monday for the results.  Keeping our fingers crossed.

Sending good luck to everyone.  

Liz xxxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Great idea Flower!

My name is Nikki.  I am 26 and DH 27.  We met at 16 and been together since.  Married June 2003 and ttc since Dec 2003.  We moved to US June 2005 for DH job, he is in computers.  I got a new job here as computer analyst.  Built a beautiful home too (busy year).  Been on clomid & IUI for 1 year in February.  BFP in June but m/c in August.  Back on the  pills in October.  I have a fur baby named Dusty.  He is 6 years old and is a Bichon Frise.  Got him when I was at uni.  He is my only family (besides DH) that is with me now.  
Hope the new year brings lots of  !!!


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi i'm Kim

I'm 28 (29 this year) and DH is 31.  Been TTC for just over a year, came off the pill aug 2004 and fell pg Nov 2004, but m/c Jan 05, nothing all year then went to GP Nov 05, broke down and she sent me straight for bloods (well cd21) found everything ok but not ov properly.  She put me on clomid 50mg for 3 month if nothing 3rd month back for bloods (cd21) with a big list of all the things you lot have check  

Been with DH for 11yr but only got married Aug 2004.  Went on the pill then met him, love him to bits   funny thing is we have been so careful not to get pg, we knew we always wanted kids but just not too soon, little did we know the problems we would have.  

Hoping 2006 brings me my bundle


----------



## loulouw (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi i'm Louise, i'm 28 and i live in Shrewsbury.

This is my first post but i have been reading the posts for a couple of weeks now! This website has been a god send and i've found out so much useful information! 

I met my DH Dave in 1997 and we got married in July 2003! we've been TTC since around Sept 2003. Been for all the usual tests and was found not to be ovulating. DH tests were all ok. I'm now on my 2nd month of clomid and the only real side effect i've had is really bad mood swings   esp during the 5 days that i take the loopy pills  ! Before i started on clomid my progesterone level was 2 and now its around 55! 

Good luck to all

Louise xxxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi all, Im bendybird/Bendy

Both my self and my partner are 24, we have been TTC for 2 and a half years now.

Fell pregnant when i was 20, wasnt planned but  was thrilled to bits...unfortuanatly this ended in a miscarrage...

After a yr of TTC offically, i fell pregnant in march but this wasn't meant to be either and i was rushed into hospital with a ruptured Ectopic - had a blood transfusion and unfortunatly i  lost my tube 

After a few months, i went along to have day 21 blood test, the progesterone level was 6. Was referred to consultant and was given 100mg clomid. I have now had 6 cycles of these    pills and hoping that soon my BFP will come and it will STAY!!!!

Two cycles left untill i move on to a diferent treatment-HSG happening next month, will see how my remaining tube is and will plan our next treatment 

Wishing everyone all the luck in the world!!!!

Bendybird.xxx


----------



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi !

I'm Mollie (32 - 33 in a few weeks time!!), married to Stephen (37) who is American and we live in Manchester. I train Cabin Crew for a living and DH is in advertising. 

We have been ttc for over three and a half years. For the first year or so we didn't pay it much attention really as we thought that it would happen when it happened. Started all the tests after a year and a half. This was when we lived in London, we then moved to Manchester and had to do most of the tests again ( arggghhh !!!!) and after a real struggle with our GP, saw fertility consultant in September '05.

I have PCOS and have very irregular cycles. DH sperm is fine. I do ovulate naturally and was prescribed clomid in December to help regulate cycle and boost ovulation. Am expecting AF any day now so will start second cycle as and when  

I love the support that this board offers, as I seem to be surrounded by friends, family and colleagues who are pregnant or have children. I find it very difficult to talk to anyone about it, so this has been a real revelation - big thanks to you all  

Wishing everyone the best of baby luck this year  

Mollie xxxx


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi All !!  

I am new to this site !! I never tried chat rooms before but this has been the biggest help and support i ve had in the last 5yrs ! 

I am 26 Dh 36 we met 6yrs ago in newport S wales , moved to gloucester in 2000 we got married in antigua feb 05 it was the best day of my life !!!! 

ttc for 5yrs dg pcos & Endo in 98 had large cyst removed in 99 tried clomid for 3 months in april 2001 had lap and dye dec 02.
had ovarian drilling in june 05 started clomid again dec 05 !!( Never had af till i was 18 thought i was so lucky not now dream of having af ) sad !  

sending good vibes with this post !xxx

Denzy  Xx


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi ladies!   My name is Melissa, my DH and I have known each other since age 18, but only got together at 30.  Both of us are 35 now, and have been married almost 4 years, ttc for two.  I watched him and his ex have 3 beautiful kids, and he's been tested, so we know he's fine.  As he says, he has "super swimmers"    Myself, had blocked tubes with scarring on both sides (there is a really long word for it that I am too lazy to go look up!) on both sides, had surgery to remove one and open the other, but also have stunted fimbria, which won't quite grab and shove those eggs through to the tube like they are supposed to..  Fell pg naturally last January but was an ectopic    which was resolved with methotrexate thankfully.  My RE feels pretty sure we can fall pg again and have been on Clomid 3 cycles, starting #3 this month.  Not to ovulate, I do that on my own well enough, but on the off chance that maybe just one little eggie will make it to where it's supposed to go!  Here, you are only allowed to do 6 cycles of Clomid, and if it doesn't work for us we are looking at IVF.  We have a houseful of animals, 4 dogs (I do foster work for a rescue group locally) 3 cats, sugar gliders and fish and then the kids on a visitation basis, every other weekend and lots in the summer and holidays.  Needless to say, I stay pretty busy but like nothing more than curling up with one of the cats and a good book.    

Best wishes and     to all of us, 2006 bring us  !!!!   

Melissa


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

Candle

Hi iam 29 will be 30 next month! Dh 35 will be 36 next month too. We met when i was 21 in a pub lock in! Been together since then, had fairy tale wedding 2002 was the best day of my life! Started trying for a baby sept 2003 hadn't wanted children until then but once the desire for a child kicks in ......boy its strong!(as you all know)
waited until Dec 04 before went to gp, diagnosed with pcos after hsg( i found this very painful was in tears)in june was waiting to start clomid when i found i was pregnant in August 05 so happy but then so devasted when had m/c at 6.5 weeks. Was told had to wait 3mths before i could start clomid due to m/c sooooo frustrating.
1st cycle 50mgs bfn, currently on 2nd cycle fingers crossed .........


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi.........

I am Jennie, I'm 38, 39 tomorrow!!! (Eckk!)   and DH (Martin) is 45, we have been friends for about 8 years and together as a couple for 5yrs.  DH proposed 4yrs ago to the day 2mrw in Tiffanys New York - he was very romantic back then!!!

We planned our wedding for Aug 2003 and decided to start TTC May of that year, we had a bit of a romantic notion of having a honeymoon baby.   We kept trying with disappointments each month until Aug 2004 when we felt the clock was ticking loudly and so we consulted our doctor who referred us for tests:

Me - Lap & Dye - Jan 2005 - One tube blocked otherwise all Ok.
DH - 3 x SA,  count & motility issues - Varicocele (opps not sure spelling correct)diagnosed - basically means too much blood flow, ie too hot so 'little men' are killed naturally.   June 2005 Operation to seal off some veins - SA showed much improvement in motility and count normal.

50g Clomid    prescribed by consultant Nov 2005 for 3 months to boost as I ov naturally.  Have NHS consultant apt booked for 19th Jan, hoping to move to IUI. 

We also have a private apt on 23rd Jan with Marilyn Glenville for nutrition analysis - intriguing - we have to have a hair and sweat sample each!!!

We have 2 x beautiful fur babies, one brown and one blue Burmese (cats - for those unaware), Rioja (Rio) and Chablis (Bliss) - can you tell our fav tipple!!! 

I am a PA, working freelance and take the occasional contract booking and am currently working for Waitrose, supporting the Head of Marketing which I am enjoying immensely.  DH is a European Operation Mgr working for a games publisher.

Thank you FF - what a wonderful site - I find such huge support here.

Here's to     to us all.     

Jennie 
   x      

UPDATE 7/4/06

Hi Chicks  

Well following a very successful   consultants appointment yesterday I am now officially an honoury clomid chick, as I have completed 6mth (to boost as OV naturally) to no avail and Cons was happy that I didn't want any more horrid side effect.  

So am just on Met (with dosage increased,(1500mg) to help with weight loss), I have manged to shed a stone since Jan, and I would like to shed another 1.5 if poss b4 treatment.  

DH's last SA are so much improved, 130m Count, 87% Mortilty, 18% Morphility, so we are obviously delighted with those results, (so guess the abstinence of alcohol eating organic produce and lost of brazil nuts have done the trick).

We are now being referred for NHS funded IVF at The Lister, which was our 1st choice (we were given 3 options, but The Lister has the highest birth rate stats for my age group).  There is no waiting list so we are hoping to start treatment very soon!!! 

Baby dust to all, lets hope this year is our year girls for lots of .
 

Bye  for now, I will pop on from time to time to see how you're all doing, as I'll   but moving over to IVF section now.  Thanks for all you support and advice, especially Minxy (also an IVF bunny now).

Jennie
  x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I'm Jo I am 36 (just!) and BF is 36 this week. We have been TTC roughly for 2 years. I've had 4 laps for endo and cysts and a m/c and ectopic in March this year at 5 half and at 6 half weeks    Had to have my left tube removed as it ruptured    It was a hetertopic preganancy (twins) which is v rare. I only ovulate sporadically so just started Clomid. BF has got 3 kids by ex wife, so no probs with his 'bits'  

Jo x


----------



## sky8 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hello,

I am currently on my first Clomid cycle and finding it tough. Am having strange dreams, frightening mood swings and am more tired than ever.  

I am 26 years old, been married for 2 and half years and ttc for 14 months. In October we had a bfp but that turned out to be a blighted ovum which I then miscarried.  I have been put on Clomid as I don't have periods (well 4 last year), have PCOS and don't ovulate. Am hoping and paying that this will truly turn out to be a miracle drug and I get my bfp but also am not holding my breath  

Just wanted to say hello to you all and thanks for all the support I have been getting from reading all the threads - it's great to know that others are in this situation and I am not alone.

Wishing you lots of babydust and glue,

Sky


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Sky,
Welcome 

Come and introduce yourself and say hello to all the girls on the chatter topic, link below

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45381.190.html


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Me 34, dh 33 (almost 34), we have been together 14.5 years and married for 5.5 years. We have always wanted a family but wanted to wait until we were settled so I came off the pill a month before our wedding, hoping for a honeymoon baby!!

It took 20 months for my 1st pg, which ended in mc.  After another 18 months I had fertilty tests, which were all ok, so I was booked for a laproscopy but then got a BFP (2 years after 1st BFP), followed by mc #2. I then quickly fell pg again, but again ended in mc.

After my 3rd mc, we had extensive testing and I was diagnosed with Sticky Blood (Antiphosholid Antibody Syndrome) and Protein C & S defecincy and advised to take 75mg aspirin every day for life and 20mg clexane (heparin) on BFP.

A year later, I was still not pg again, so I had the hormone blood tests repeated and my progesterone was quite low, so I was prescribed 50mg clomid whilst I waited for a laproscopy again.  I got a BFP (17.12.05) on 3rd cycle of clomid (laproscopy cancelled again!!) and started the clexane injections but again sadly it ended in mc #4.

I will be started 50mg clomid again from next cycle and will be increasing the clexane and adding progesterone and steriods from my next BFP.

Good luck to everyone and hopefully we will be seeing lots of BFP's in 2006.

Love Tracy


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

bumping this up as its good to look back on and especially for our newbies to get to know us all xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwww hunny 
how are you. come and see us on the chat thread sometime xxx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I am 28, soon to be 29 on 24th April. DH is 31. Have been together for nearly 11 years, married for 2 of them ( just needed to be sure !! ). Have been ttc since Dec 2004, stupidly scared on 1st month of being pill-free that it was going to happen! Was referred to specialist in Nov 2005 and had our 1st hospital appt in Jan 06. So far my tests have all been ok, DH 1st SA showed poor motility and morphology however a 2nd one showed big improvement ( must be all the Brazil nuts and pumpkin seeds! ). Have been on Clomid for 3 months now though apparently I do ovulate naturally. Have review appt with hospital 2 weeks today to discuss next step.....

Mads xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

How did I miss this thread first time around??

Im 35 and DH is 35.  Met DH on the internet in Jan 98 (email penpals!) and we clicked instantly.  He started driving up from Manchester to Edinburgh every weekend to see me and by Oct 98 we were so fed up of the travelling arrangments that I agreed I would move to Manchester so we could live together.  In Dec 98 I moved down, we got engaged Jan 99 and were married in April 2000. We've been TTC for 7 years 4mnths now (since we moved in together) and all BFNs, never been pregnant.  

Early visits to the GP resulted in advice to chart BBT (which eventually indicated I wasnt Oing naturally) and try to lose wight before being referred to gynae.  After a few years went back and said please start investigations now as Im struggling to get the weight down and this rate I will never see gynae!!  Had Lap & Dye May 04, everything fine with me I just dont release eggs without medication but no PCOS (despite having symptoms  ), no blockages or endo etc.  DHs SA results not brilliant but told just slightly below average motility and morphology but very high count.

Started Clomid in June 04 for 6 months, all BFN.  Break for 6 months while I lost some weight. Restarted July 05 for 4 months (in which time gained back 40lbs   due to clomid). Took a break for 3 months to have tests to reconfirm no PCOS, tests negative, definitely dont have it.  Start back on Clomid in Jan/Feb 05 and am currently on month 3 of remaining 5 cycles (15 mnths total 100mg).

Was supposed to be added to IVF waiting list in May 04, found out Oct 05 this hadnt been done.  Was referred to infertility consultant Nov 05 and told I would be added to IVF list and backdated to May 04 due to "clerical error" and found out last week that Im still not on list and have to be seen again by another consultant.  So, still not sure if I will get IVF on NHS yet or when my name will be added to list.  List approx 2-2.5yrs in my area.

Been told that I can move onto injectables if I wish after Clomid finishes but that chances of conceiving slim due to no success on Clomid so far.  See the new consultant April 27th re IVF and go from there.  In meantime trying to get my BMI down to 30 or below in time for IVF (currently 35ish).

Oh, and I too have a furbaby called Smeagol and he is very naughty and cheeky.  DH says he was sent here to test my ability to tolerate naughty behavour in preparation for a wee baby of our own 

Hugs  

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi All.

I am 29 and my DH (Nick) is 28 we met through friends and even went to the same school!, we have been married for 2 years and have been TTC for about 1.5/2 years. I was on the pill for over 10yrs and when coming off this my periods were very irregular. My friend told me to go to the doc's and god am I pleased that I did. My doc advised that I was not OV and started me on Clomid 50mg which was then upped to 100mg and luckily for me I started to OV. I have been on Clomid now for 5 months. I had a scan (which should have been done Nov 05! ) and I was advised that I have PCOS. My next con app is next Monday and god I can't wait!
I am gutted I always wanted my 1st child before I was 30 & now thats not gonna happen as I am 30 this year!  

FF is great and I come here every day.. I think that you guys are the only ones who know what I am going through when it comes to TTC.

Good luck to all of us    

Emma
xxxxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm 35 (36 in about three weeks-yikes) and DH is 37.  We have been together for just over 11 years and married for just over 4 of those.  We have been properly trying for 2 years but not not trying either for about 9 years.

I fell pregnant when I was 20 and that was a termination.  It's difficult now because I know that, in theory, I can (or could) fall pregnant so why not now  I'm also annoyed with myself that I have left it so late but, on the other hand, I was never bothered about having kids until only recently and now the proverbial clock is exploding in my ear!

DH's SA is excellent and my blood test proved that I ovulated.  I had a lap and dye in November and one tube was kinked and blocked due to adhesions which were removed so everything "ok" now.  We tried for 4 months after the lap and no joy.  Started clomid to boost last month and tomorrow I start my second month on it.  I haven't really experienced any bad side effects, though.

If the clomid hasn't worked by end of May then the next step will be IUI.


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I'm 31, 32 in 2 weeks, DH is also 31,  we have been together nearly 9yrs and have our fifth wedding anniversary in May.

I came of the pill when I was 29, naively assuming easy pregnancy and that I would be trying for no:2 by now.  But nope here we are.  DH's SA revealed low motility and high morphology.  I have already posted that by giving up alcohol and a regimen of vits, he now has motility in the normal range but still has the morphology probs.  My hsg all clear. I think I did ov naturally but all the stress gave me irregular periods, ironic, so I am now on 100mg clomid.

On cycle 3 now and I am starting acupuncture this weekend. Clomid drives me loopy  , so i am hoping that we get a BFP sooner rather than later.

Finally, I work for an Airline (no, not cabin crew) and DH is a civil servant.

 for us all.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi I am now 29, my other half is 30 super swimmers.  I met him the first day at uni and we have been together ever since (over 10yrs now), he is my best friend.  We are engaged had plans to get married shortly after our first baby but that has not happened yet.
I have pcos diagnosed at 22, was not told it would be so difficult for me to conceive.  Came off the pill at 27, thought I would be pg within the year allowing for some problems (how naive was i)
Had one pregnancy which reulted in miscarriage, still not over this, baby would have been due end of April.
I have no periods at all without medication.
I see an acupuncturist and have seen a dietician and reflexologist in the past.
Started clomid 50mg Jan06-no ov.  
I have two british shorthair cats, they are my babies, i love them sooooooo much.
I own my own company looking after young people who leave care (lots of teenage mums and babies, difficult at times)
I have started yoga
I am DESPERATE for a baby!
strawbs xxx

UPDATE
100mg clomid for 5months all BFN
Have lost 19lb to get a bmi of 24-yippee
I have had ovarian drilling 22/08/06 so waiting to see what happens now


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

BUMP
This may be good for the new clomid girlies to look at and anyone to update!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. Good idea Strawbs! I've never seen this thread before.

I'm 33 and so is dh and we've been together 10 years and married 8, although we we've been friends for 17 years. We've been ttc for 2 and a half years. Had +ive digital pg test in November 2004, but -ive in the days following. My cycles have always been very irregular since coming off the pill and I suspected PCOS, so was referred to the hospital for tests. However in May 2005 I fell pg, but unfortunately there was no heartbeat at my 1st scan (8 and a half weeks). After that cycles still very irregular (very long mostly), and still was very spotty, putting on weight etc. Again I was referred to the hospital and had all the tests etc. and was diagnosed with PCOS in April 2006. Started Clomid at 50mg in May 2006 with no tracking and Metformin at 1700mg per day in June 2006. 1st cycle seemed to successfully make me ov but 2nd didn't. Clomid dose was upped to 100mg on 3rd cycle and seemed to ov on cd14, 4th cycle am now on cd 17 and still waiting to ov.

Trying my best to be positive. Been ok with the Clomid (bit psycho sometimes , but not too bad!), but had bad side effects from the met. Bearing with it though as they seem to be more settled now than not. Also having weekly acupuncture which I have a lot of faith in.

That's me!

Good luck to all you other Clomid girlies!

Rosie. x


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi I'm Mrs hopeful,  just found the forum by chance through pure desperation.

I'm 31, very nearly 32, my hubby is 28 yes another toy boy and we have been together 11 years since he was 17 and I was 21.  Love each other more now then we ever did.  Like the rest of you both work very hard he is science teacher with 2 degrees and a doctorate and I.m director of a mobile creche company.  Waited forever to get our house due to his studies and even longer to get married, but eventually walked down the grassy slope in the lakes on May 26th 2005.

Ive worked with young children for 15 years and always wanted a large family.  Been on the pill for 12 years and at thirty we agreed it was time to start trying.  Unfortunately nothing happened , periods are sporadic and come when they want, very rarely,  likelihood not ovulating.  Lap and dye confirmed tubes are clear and ovaires active but have Endo.  Now I'm a clomid chick.  Just wanted to marry him have nice house and have a tribe of kids but decided one will do.

make us a mummy and daddy soon too.

xx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi - just seen this. It's so encouraging to read people's stories and then discover that since they wrote them some have gone on to get BFPs.

I'm Juniper. I'm 33 and DH is 36. Met my DH about four years ago. No exaggeration to say it was Love At First Sight. After two months we got married and started ttc straight away.    I know, but we just couldn't help ourselves.

I have been so focused on ttc that I've rather let everything else go to pot, so I am trying to step back from it a little bit now (can't you tell I'm succeeding so well, getting my FF fix at 10.30 in the morning?).

DH's SA revealed he has high abnormal forms but motility and count are good. I've got mild endo (always had quite a bit of pain and the odd fainting episode, but just thought that was what everyone put up with).

Not really a Clomid chick at the moment as I had a bit of a freak out on it a couple of months ago (hope that doesn't scare any newcomers, I'm just a bit on the highly strung side).

We may be starting IVF in the New Year...depending on whether we think we can cope with the stress of it.

Feel very lucky to be getting NHS treatment, and to have FF to turn to for those     moments.

Lots of     and    to you all.

Juniper
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'd forgotten all about this 

Its so good to look back through, especially to see those that have gone onto BFP's.

Maybe we should all do an update under our posts, some of them are 9 months old!  xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeh I was just thinking that.... might update mine next week after cons appointment reading mine it depressed me cos I was 30 nearly 31 and now I am 31 nearly 32


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I've never even seen see this before - don't know how I missed this one!


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi

I'm Tiggy, I'm 36 and my DH is 33.  We've been together 13 years and we've been married 10.  I'm a computer analyst and DH is a police officer.  4 years ago we built ourselves our own family home.  Building a house is way easier than making babies to fill the rooms!!  We've been TTC for over 2 years.

TMI warning!  Over the past 12 years I've had bleeding in between AF.  I went to the Drs on occasion and was told that this was normal/it was part of my cycle/it was due to effects of the pill/it was cos my hormone levels were dropping mid cycle.  Stupidly I believed them all and didn't push things further.    The bleeding gradually got worse until I only had about 6 or 7 days per cycle of total non bleeding.  Due to all this extra bleeding I had no idea when AF was, when I was ovulating etc.  It wasn't till I was referred to the sub-fertility clinic that I was examined properly and told I'd got an abrasion on the wall of my cervix, which wouldn't affect my ability to conceive.  The sub-fertility clinic gave DH and I all the usual tests.  DH's   results were all normal.  My bloods were normal and I was ovulating.  I went for an HSG, which went horribly wrong.  The radiologist couldn't get the tube with the dye in it to stay inside me.  They kept trying to insert it over and over again, and eventually gave up when my tubes spasmed.  As the HSG was unsuccessful I had to go in for a lap and dye op.  Whilst getting this done I also had my abrasion corterised.  My tubes were OK, and my extra bleeding finally stopped ... hurray!    So, it turns out that DH and I fall into the unexplained infertility category.   I was given clomid to boost ovulation.  Scans on the first month showed that I was producing 2 follies.  I've now just started my 4th cycle of clomid.  I don't think clomid is going to work for me (I know, I know, I should be doing lots of positive thinking).  

After I've finished my 6 months of clomid I think I'll be put on the IUI waiting list.  I'm hoping it doesn't get to that stage!

 to all

Tx


----------



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi girls

I'm new around here.  My name is Denise and I'm 36, been married to my husband for 2 years (he is 32), and ttc for 4 years.

Blood tests all come back ok, sperm test ok (initially it wasn't but after stopping having baths its ok now), hsg all clear, no sign of PCOS.  I fell pregnant last summer but unfortunately at our 12 week scan the baby was found to have downs and we decided to end the pregnancy.  One of the hardest decisions we have ever had to make and left me completely distraught, please please don't judge me (I judge myself enough).  I also had a chemical pregnancy in January this year.

Have now got 50mg clomid which I'm due to start taking in 2 weeks, then hcg injection around day 12. Hopeful but then I'm hopeful every month!

Look forward to speaking to everyone over the coming months.  

Deneez
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome Deneez 
come and have a chat with us on the "clomid girls part...." thread, its pinned at the top of the page.  Nice to meet you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Maybe Suzie could pin this for us?  Its nice for the newbies to see x


----------



## splurgal (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi i'm fairly new, been lurking for a while.  I'm 25 DH is 27. We have been together for 7 years and married for 2 I work in HR and DH is an IT support bod.  We live in York. We've been ttc #1 for 17 months now    with no luck at all.  DH is fine   but I have low ov levels picked up by about a million blood tests!  I've just been put on 50mg clomid by my consultant who reckons I have a 50% + chance of it working.  DH says that is a glass half full rather than the half empty approach I took    I have to have a review in December to see if I'm responding so fingers crossed here!  Other than that we have two kittens who are lovely and are my substitute babies  .


----------



## babybiggles (May 1, 2006)

hello I hope I have done this right not to good with computers

I am new my name is Lisa and I live with my DH simon in Cambridgeshire, we have been ttc for 18 months, I have two angel babies
my first child Connall david lived for two hours was born 13th may 2004 please see his website http://www.connallmiles.org.uk
and in january had a mc we called this angel little itch after having a d/c it all went wrong took me nearly a year to get a pcos dianosis under hospital am on month 4 clomid and now newly have three months of metaformin, oh why oh why am i infertile its so hard to except but finding websites like this one helps me realise I am not alone and there is such wonderful support

thank you for letting me winge 
lisa


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its amazing to see how people's treatments have changed, and even better to see those that have now got BFP's.  Its worth updating your bit if you want to


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I am 29, DH is 31. We have a DS who is 7 this year and have been trying to extend the family for about 5 years. I have had 2 unsucessful pregnancies in that time.  In Dec 05 I was told I have POF, which has been a huge shock to me and that my only option was egg donation. 

My clinic however were good enough to give clomid a go with me to see if I might respond. I am currently waiting to start my fourth cycle and the clinic have said that if I continue to respond there may be a possibility of doing some further treatment with my own eggs.  So just trying to go with the flow at the moment and take each day as it comes.

x


----------



## sootycat (May 2, 2006)

Hello

I am 31, DH is 32 and we have been together forever, well 14 years anyway!! Married 8 and a half years and still v.happy. Spent most of my life trying to avoid getting pregnant, but have been trying to concevie for nearly 3 years now. Was diagosed with PCOS about 5 years ago. DH wasn't quite ready to be a daddy, so we put off any treatment until about a year ago. 

I am a tax adviser - I hate it!!

I have been taking met for 9 months now. Tried 3 months or clomid in 2006, but no BFP's. Had a lap this month and found endo. Now waiting to start treatment to bring on a temporary menapause!! !! . Then back in a few months for another lap.

Hoping that 2007 will bring a bundle of joy to complete our home....


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hello!

I'm Karen (36) and I live with my lovely hubby Paul (aka Tallpaul) (37) in Warrington, Cheshire.

We have been TTC for 2 years now after getting married in October 2004 and I was diagnosed with moderate endo after a lap and dye in October 2006. One tube is also blocked due to adhesions.
DH swimmers are fine, so we were prescribed 3 months of 50mg Clomid in December which we started in January (just about to enter first clomid 2ww!!). The theory is that as I ovulate naturally, the clomid with give the swimmers more targets to aim at!

Anyway - that's about it for now. If the Clomid doesn't work, we are back to see our Consultant in April when we will be referred for IVF.

Since we have been ttc, we have become an Auntie and Uncle twice (to Nathan born 24/08/06 and Phelim born 20/11/06) so now its our turn!!!

Take care everyone!

Karen


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

don't forget to update your entry as and when! Its amazing how our paths have changed x


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi I have only just read this thread, but here goes. I am 25 and have been posting on here since Autumn. I am actually no longer officially a clomid chick any more   but I feel so at home here now. Me & dp have been trying for nearly 2 years now (gutting when I think about that) I don't ovulate naturally I am currently au naturelle while i have tests run and wait for my next specialist appointment in May. I am having acupuncture at the moment which is great but pricey. I am hoping for lots of   this year - including one for me that would be nice


----------



## Ruth1 (Jan 17, 2007)

I am 33 and DH 30 - been trying for 3 years - all our friends seem to have moved onto baby number 2 this year and my younger sister is also due in May ! Went to our GP after 18mth of trying in Nov 05 - got referred to Fert CLinic straight away - tests completed by Feb 06 but no appointment for results until May 06 - I lost the plot at that point and we managed to get our consultant to see us privately to give us our results at the end of April ! Sperm fine, tubes fine and ovulation fine - SO IF - told to go away and try for 3-4 months and then come back. Back in Sept and given Clomid for 6 months - first month fully monitored with blood tests and scans - all went well and got a BFP however at a lowish level so called back for further blood tests - HCG levels fell very very slowly so told we had a chemical pregnancy - finally bleed on day 40 ( I am a strict 28 day girl). Had a month off and then back on Clomid. 

Got two lovely cats in May 06 which provide much amusement and are rather chatty and started a new job in Sept which has helped keep life in focus. Looking forward to time on the clomid boards!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi my name is Catherine.. or Cat for short, I am 35, I was diagnosed with PCOS about 13yrs ago (I have all the common symptoms ..hair, overweight, periods were dreadful from day 1..I have had several periods last for more than a month..and then went a whole year without any which although abnormal was actually bliss at the time! and was told back then that there was little they could do about it and that I would never be able to have children...I was devastated.. lots has changed since then thank goodness. ) I was on the waiting list for fertility treatment for some time with my dp and  shortly after starting treatment just with Clomid my dp was killed in an accident.  That was in 2000 and after going through the normal grieving process I started dating again about 2 yrs ago ..somewhat reluctantly as I thought I would never again find the love of my life .. well I found a lot of loons..the odd married man who was just out for a good time ..(who were sent packing with a flea in their ear) in the end after a lot of heart searching..gaining 4 gorgeous god-children and talking to lots and lots of people about it and the pros and cons ..I decided to take up our dream and go for it on my own...with a donor.  I have found it amazing how wonderfully supportive people are ..even people who I thought would be extremely judgemental.  I knew that 35 would be my cut off point and if I had not met another 'Mr Right' and not many people are that lucky! then I would go for it as I knew I would always regret it if I didn't.... so I have now started fertility treatment again Clomid/Metformin I won't say it is easy..the donor bit is a bit freaky to be honest as feels completely unnatural (I have a known donor)..but I know that I am doing it for a purpose so just get on with it...and have just started my 4th cycle. I know that it won't be easy on my own ..but I have a lot of wonderful friends (male and female) and family who are there for me ..and since being on this site I have met some more wonderful people. I have two cats ..both a little barmy ..but they are my babies..and get thoroughly spoilt !!
I started off working with children ..and old people..soft spot for looking after people ..then I quit when I was told I could not have kids as it devastated me and for a while I had nothing extra to give ..and felt if I could not give 100% then it was not enough for those I was looking after.. so I started to do secretarial work.. I now do a bit of both and support young people when they are making complaints within social service settings..i.e. in homes, foster care etc. ..So that's me ..


----------

